
Report from Google Scalabilty Conf.: "SOA done right...Every Amazon Web page calls at least 150 services." - toffer
http://blogs.zdnet.com/storage/?p=152
======
willarson
Hints at some interesting stuff but doesn't say too much outright. If Amazon
claims databases are the way of the past, I'm not sure what the way of the
future is. Hashtables stored in flash memory?

~~~
toffer
I agree. I really want more details.

According to the Conference page
(<http://www.google.com/events/scalability_seattle/> ), all sessions were
videotaped and will be on YouTube or Google Video soon.

------
cmars232
I hope those calls are heavily cached... 150 service calls per page doesn't
sound too scalable.

~~~
paul
Why does the number of calls make it non-scalable? Google search does
thousands of RPCs and it seems to scale ok.

------
steve
About time basic SQL databases are revealed to be the total scalability fraud
they really are.

